# Scales (proper ones)



## scots_flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

Looking for a decent of scales instead of repeat buying low priced/low quality products with limited life, any pointers? I'm currently considering these;

http://www.oakleyweigh.co.uk/ohaus-navigator-nv-balance.html

http://www.scalesandbalances.co.uk/acatalog/Ohaus_Valor_High_Resolution_Scale.html

cheers

Al


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

For espresso? Or brewed also ?

To be bale to weigh portafilter also ?

To hold one cup one under spouts or two?

If you are in that kinda of budget then these are worth considering also ...

I had some recently and use them for brewed and espresso ....

http://acaia.co

Available here £130 delivered...

http://www.ozonecoffee.co.uk/shop/acaia-scales/


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

these might be a cheaper option also

http://www.ourweigh.co.uk/table-top-scales/on-balance-3000-digital-table-scale.html


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Ohaus are quality but probably wouldn't fit under your drip tray


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hario-VST-2000B-1-Piece-Coffee-Scale/dp/B009GPJMOU/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1421075231&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=harior+scales


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have a look at the On Balance range of scales. They go from jewellers to 14x14xcm size which is big enough to take a portafilter so you can dose into it and use the scales to fine tune dose weight. On Balance aren't the cheapest but you pay for what you get - they are accurate and fast reading - particularly useful if you want to weigh shots under the brew head.


----------



## scots_flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

Ok, some good options there..... required mostly for espresso I suppose I mean why would you stand in front of a Lever machine and a Mythos and choose to have an Aeropress? .....you'd just make time wouldn't you? I use an Aeropress in the camper van and in hotels just as an emergency really.

Yes, scales needed to weigh portafilter too, hadn't really thought about the need for one to take two cups! So I suppose either one multipurpose set small enough to fit under group or two separate scales.... what matters is that they are accurate and well made I guess.... budget always a secondary consideration :0)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

scots_flyer said:


> why would you stand in front of a Lever machine and a Mythos and choose to have an Aeropress? .....


If you wanted a filter coffee?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This i suspect is only me

As probably other people move the cup or whatever ...but with the hario ones when i moved em off the drip tray i invariable caught the tare button on the right hand bottom side . I have also broken a set by getting quite small drip em... Hence the acai which are one unit

This meant i would have scales but no reading on em.....

Just got annoying..


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

If you are considering that kinda cash it would be worth looking at the Acaia scales






They have an companion iPhone app, and seem to have recently been bought by Hario

http://acaia.co/

They advertise them as brew scales but the above video seems to show them working for espresso, they are a lot better looking than most in this price range as well!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I use the Ohaus Navigator ones. Quality.


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

What about the Bonavita here

http://coffeehit.co.uk/bonavita-electronic-scale-with-drip-tray


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Dylan said:


> and seem to have recently been bought by Hario


Where did you see that Dylan?

I'm aware of the Hario/Acaia limited edition mash-up but hadn't heard they had been bought up?

As for using them for espresso - they are great. Easily fits 2 cups and the combined timer/weight screen is really good.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Daren said:


> As for using them for espresso - they are great. Easily fits 2 cups and the combined timer/weight screen is really good.


Stop it


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Stop what @jeebsy ?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

TEasing me with tales of how good they are


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> TEasing me with tales of how good they are


Mate - I sent my one's to Bootsy and he bought a set within 24hrs.... Wanna loan*?









*only joking - I'm missing them too much to let go again... They are that good!!!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If you're serious i'll send you a bag of Dear Green back down with them....

JUst seen you were joking


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Have you got shares in the company?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Ohaus Navigators here. Can supply them as well as Envy, OnBalance & Hario.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Daren said:


> Where did you see that Dylan?
> 
> I'm aware of the Hario/Acaia limited edition mash-up but hadn't heard they had been bought up?
> 
> As for using them for espresso - they are great. Easily fits 2 cups and the combined timer/weight screen is really good.


Just saw the names all blended together, what is the difference in the Acaia x Hario to the regular Acaia scales?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Just saw the names all blended together, what is the difference in the Acaia x Hario to the regular Acaia scales?


Nice leap of logic



> This pour over set also comes with a silver plated cupping spoon, specially made in England and engraved with "acaia x Hario," as a token of the appreciation of coffee.
> 
> Inside this box, you'll find just the right tools to make a perfect cup of hand-drip coffee:
> 
> ...


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Dylan said:


> Just saw the names all blended together, what is the difference in the Acaia x Hario to the regular Acaia scales?


Same scales - just comes with Hario & Acaia branded V60, glass server and cupping spoon. Limited edition. Looks nice if you're wowed by that sort of thing.


----------

